# 8ft Fisher hd plow only angles left



## Travis_216 (May 16, 2013)

I went to try my 8ft fisher hd plow on my truck tonight and it only angles right, it won't lift or angle left. I have the joy stick not the fishstik controller. When I'm trying to lift or angle the blade you can hear it working but it won't move. Has anybody ever run into this problem?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ck your s3 coil, valve. Ck for power when the joystick is presses in up or right.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

do you have any quick connects on the hoses? if those arent engaged 100 percent they will allow one action and not the other.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

zlssefi;1855057 said:


> do you have any quick connects on the hoses? if those arent engaged 100 percent they will allow one action and not the other.


No, they won't. To angle say left, fluid is pushed out to the left ram and the right ram retracts through the hose and connector back to the reservoir. If the hose wasn't pushed in, the plow wouldn't move at all. Maybe twitch a little.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Most likely the 3 pin harness right behind the molded plug you will find a broken wire.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Pilot check (poppet style) is worn.


----------



## Travis_216 (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for all of the replies. Me and my buddy figured out after it was the connecter for the controller in the cab of my truck.


----------



## bjorn123 (Oct 30, 2014)

*same problem*

Travis 216, which wire was the culprit? I just ran into the same exact problem tonight. Everything up front checked out and I was stumped. Thanks,
Bjorn


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The controller connector inside the trk


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dieselss;1854185 said:


> Ck your s3 coil, valve. Ck for power when the joystick is presses in up or right.





mrv8outboard;1855606 said:


> Most likely the 3 pin harness right behind the molded plug you will find a broken wire.





Travis_216;1856490 said:


> Thanks for all of the replies. Me and my buddy figured out after it was the connecter for the controller in the cab of my truck.


bjorn, These are all the things you need to check. Included cleaning the 3 pin connector at the bumper. Test light on S3 coil will tell if it is a wiring or valve problem.


----------



## Travis_216 (May 16, 2013)

bjorn123;1856761 said:


> Travis 216, which wire was the culprit? I just ran into the same exact problem tonight. Everything up front checked out and I was stumped. Thanks,
> Bjorn


Bjorn,

I'm not 100 percent sure which wire was to be honest. I'm replacing the connector itself because it seems like a bad connection in that.


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Im having the same problem today as I just hooked up & the plow only moved to the right. 
Even with the joystick pressing left and in the up position, the plow only moved to the right. 
Its stuck there now.

I lifted the plow & tightened the chain to keep it up in order to bring it in, but any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Test light time.


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

I just used the test light. 

my unit has 3 connectors / plugs. 

The lighting has an issue where only one of the plow lights work. 

The 2nd plug with 2 large prongs sticking out gives me no light up at the connection side when using the tester light. 

& the 3rd three pronged plug only gives me light at one of the little prongs.(top one)

I hear the noise when trying to move the lever but no movement at all.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sealer People;1860318 said:


> I just used the test light.
> 
> my unit has 3 connectors / plugs.
> 
> ...


So you got one plow light and only right movement with plow? Turn signals or park lights work? Right only is an odd problem for fisher. Means S2 is stuck and and S3 isn't working which is unlikely. I would guess possibly a control issue. Can you try a friends controller?

2 prong plug will only have power when trying to move plow. The 3 prong should power different ones depending on what action is being requested. If you only get power at one of the three no matter what action you request, I gotta still go with bad control.


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks very much, 
I gotta find someone around here with a controler I can try out.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

If nothing works on that one light I would check the ground on the side. If only one function is not working check the bumper connector and bulbs.


----------

